# Potato Retriever



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That is so cute & hilarious! If it was my Buffy though, she'd be eating the potatoes instead of just retrieving them. She LOVES raw potatoes. I can't peel them fast enough for her.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

How funny!!!! What a good retriever! When I slice potatos Lucky begs for them but he doesn't eat them...just flips then around.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a funny story. Hopefully you will find all of the potatoes


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Dogs are so goofy!_______


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell also loves raw potatoes. I brought home a new bag on Sunday and before I got them put into the bin she was dragging the entire 10 pound bag to her crate. Since she is only 30 pounds it was definitely a Kodak moment except the camera battery was dead.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll swear these guys are natural born clowns sometimes!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats a funny story! Great pictures too. 

I am usually laughing to hard to think to grab the camera and take a picture of things like that.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> Tinkerbell also loves raw potatoes. I brought home a new bag on Sunday and before I got them put into the bin she was dragging the entire 10 pound bag to her crate. Since she is only 30 pounds it was definitely a Kodak moment except the camera battery was dead.


We need photos! The thought of a 30-pound pup dragging a 10-pound potato sack is very funny!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is such a cute story. Our fur kids can really keep us entertained and on our toes. Great pics also.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Belated thanks for making me laugh, what cute stories these Goldies provide!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Tooo funny...omg. Thanxs for sharing !!!


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

That was good to see those pictures. Restored my faith in the breed. Our Harvey would have just munched away at the spuds instead of retrieving them.
In fact, he's so rubbish at retrieving things, we often think we've ended up with a Golden Er!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm glad that y'all enjoyed the photos and story. Dottie is a silly girl. She'd bitten the tip off of one potato, but she was mostly content to bring them upstairs and scatter them around her. She is a chowhound, but for some reason, she viewed those spuds as collectibles.

I'll be posting beach photos soon. We spent last week at the beaches of Fort Morgan, Alabama, and it was interesting to see how both she and Barrington behaved during our walks on the beach. When we left the retrieving toys at the house, both dogs were happy to run and explore and swim and body surf, but when we took the retrieving toys to the beach, they were totally focused on retrieving. They ignored everyone and even another dog in favor of the toys, and we were impressed with their stamina. They've simply got it bad for retrieving, and when you add the opportunity to retrieve from the ocean, that must be the coolest thing ever for them. It sure was fun for us!


----------

